# geliyor gelmekte olan



## SEA91

Hello!
What does "geliyor gelmekte olan" mean?


----------



## Rallino

Hello SEA91,

That is an impossible combination. Where did you see it?


----------



## SEA91

Rallino said:


> Hello SEA91,
> 
> That is an impossible combination. Where did you see it?



I just saw it on twitter. There was some nasty gossip news of some actor, and then the friend of the actor wrote that on his twitter.


----------



## Rallino

If that is a full sentence, the only possible meaning I can think of is: _What is coming is coming_.


----------



## SEA91

Thanks for the suggestion.
Hmm, is that like a bad thing or good thing? Sounds like something big is going to happen.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

It reminds me of the saying

" Something Wicked this way comes "

But can't be sure, really


----------



## shafaq

SEA91 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> Hmm, is that like a bad thing or good thing? Sounds like something big is going to happen.


I would say "the coming *one/thing* is coming" or "the coming one/thing is going to come soon".
"The coming " part may be a person or anything other that is awaited/expected/forekown to (be)come; either  as a good or bad news.
It is a rarely used decorative introductory expression. 

Here are some similar(but with a bit different meaning) expressions:

*Ölen* *ölür* kalan sağlar bizimdir.
*Bilen bilir*. 
*Gelen* gelir, *gelmeyen* gelmez.


----------

